# 355 trespasser incident (8/16)



## None (Aug 17, 2017)

Does anyone have info on this. Happened yesterday. Not something I'll ever forget thought it was tree branches. Impressed Amtrak was able to bring in crew and get train to Chicago although 4 hrs late. Not Amtrak fault.


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 17, 2017)

Link to article:

http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2017/08/man_killed_when_hit_by_amtrak.html


----------



## None (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks SZ. Disclosure I used to post here as Michigan mom. Thankfully this was solo trip without kids.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 17, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 17, 2017)

None said:


> Thanks SZ. Disclosure I used to post here as Michigan mom. Thankfully this was solo trip without kids.


Agreed. That's a super late arrival into Chicago. I feel bad for anyone who had to work this morning. :mellow:


----------

